# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Stentor ?

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros vuelvo a subir el sitio de donde recogí la muestra de la bocamina, este microorganismo también es de esta muestra recogida, pongo una interrogación al no estar completamente seguro.









Esta estructura de Stentor no es tal cual se ve, pero creo que tiene esta morfología al estar el microorganismo desubicado.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (10-feb-2015),FEDE (08-feb-2015),HUESITO (08-feb-2015),jlois (08-feb-2015),Jonasino (08-feb-2015),Los terrines (08-feb-2015),REEGE (08-feb-2015),titobcn (08-feb-2015),willi (08-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo el vídeo que le faltaba a este tema.
Es un microorganismo ciliado como se puede ver, los cilios los utiliza para atraer las partículas hacia su cavidad bucal y digestiva.
También es llamado animáculo trompeta.




Saludos para los amantes de lo micro.

----------

HUESITO (10-feb-2015),Jonasino (09-feb-2015),willi (10-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

No me funciona hoy el icono de dar las gracias, así que lo hago por mensaje

----------

frfmfrfm (10-feb-2015)

----------

